# Fluval FX4 Deal



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Just came across an amazing deal:

FLuval FX4 canister $149.99 - that's $100.00 less than lowest listed price

Order via Google Express/Petsmart


----------



## psychofisho (Jul 21, 2018)

Overstocked.

These filters are not popular.

Who wants to unscrew 8 thumbscrews to get the lid off. Then screw on 8 thumbscrews to secure the lid. 

Its bulky and holds very little media for its huge size. No spray bar. What's with the weird shaped circumferential foam block?

And reliability issues on top of all that? Nobody's touting any advantages of this filter over its competition.


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

I own and run 2 Fluval FX6 filters. Respectfully disagree with your comments. In my opinion, probably one of the best canister filters. Easy to clean and operate and best of all self priming!!! Can also be used for WC.


----------



## IneedAbiggerTank (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been dying to take advantage of that sale, I have read very positive comments about the FX4 from people who own it and appear to love it. What is holding me back is that I use a CO2 inline difuser and glass Lyly pipes, both of which need 5/8" tubing and the tubing for the FX4 is 1". I've never seen Lyly pipes for 1" tubing and I love how unobtrusive they are in my tank. Very frustrating


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

IneedAbiggerTank said:


> I've been dying to take advantage of that sale, I have read very positive comments about the FX4 from people who own it and appear to love it. What is holding me back is that I use a CO2 inline difuser and glass Lyly pipes, both of which need 5/8" tubing and the tubing for the FX4 is 1". I've never seen Lyly pipes for 1" tubing and I love how unobtrusive they are in my tank. Very frustrating


Can't you step down the tube size with a 1" to 5/8" PVC adapter?


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

OVT said:


> Can't you step down the tube size with a 1" to 5/8" PVC adapter?


You could also rig a bypass leg to the diffuser using a couple of 1" x 5/8" tee's and a ball valve.


----------



## Hugo Alves (Oct 31, 2018)

With due respect, I am not sure where that info is coming from.

Those filters (Fx4 and fx6) are extremely popular, specially, in the cichlids forum. The main issue with them, which was already mentioned, is that it uses a 1 inch hoses and not very compatible with lily pipes, which renders it immediately less popular for planted tanks.

I also don't really agree with most of your other points. It holds plenty of media. How much media do you really need for a planted tank? It´s capable of fitting a decent amount of them and, anyway, most planted tanks are understocked with nano fish. it might hold less media space but it has a better mechanical filtration than most of the eheim. Its been used for 120-180cm tanks with cichlids with produce massive amount of waste and it handles it great.

It´s decently priced. it has a working valve that you can connect to the toilet to do water changes. It can be used both for draining and filling up the tank back up which makes water changes way easier. No need for buckets and other stuff.

Its slightly less economical 30 watts vs 16watts of eheim pro 4+ and maybe slightly noisier than eheim?

Yes it might be considered a bit bulkier but how many times do you actually service the filter? Once a month? once every couple months? I find it a minor disadvantage if you take in consideration that you should do, at least, one water change a week. And during initial setup you will do it very very often. The advantages of the design definitely outweighs the disadvantages.

I find the thumbscrews to be a much better design than, for example, my fluval 206 that I have to use force to separate the bucket from the top part since its pressed in.

There is not a clear winner and I am myself on the fence to decide which route to go for a new setup. But, definitely, it´s not the ugly duckling you are trying to convey.


----------



## psychofisho (Jul 21, 2018)

You are on the road to a new setup, and you are hesitant to immediately employ another FX4/FX6.

Is there a competitive filter you are contemplating, or, what is holding you back from buying another FX4/FX6?


PS - I do like the pump-driven drain/re-fill valve barb. Eliminates working the Python suction tube and filler hook - much less work and faster water transfer.
I stand my ground on the 8 thumbscrews. There's a lot of devices in this world which use the pot and lid shape. However, to use 8 thumbscrews to fasten the lid is just lazy, 
uninspired engineering (or, non-engineering). Nobody does that anymore.


----------



## Hugo Alves (Oct 31, 2018)

psychofisho said:


> You are on the road to a new setup, and you are hesitant to immediately employ another FX4/FX6.
> 
> Is there a competitive filter you are contemplating, or, what is holding you back from buying another FX4/FX6?
> 
> ...


I have plenty friends with fx4 and Fx6 and not a single complain from them except that the fx6 is kind of heavy to carry around for cleaning. I have seen them and they are great. They do amazing jobs cleaning cichlids tanks a bit on the overcrowded side. The water movement from them is insane. Pretty much all the reviews are good on them. 

Disclaimer: I personally don't own an FX4/FX6.

I am deciding which filter to buy because of the mentioned reasons. I believe the Fx4 has better filtration but Eheim is more economical and possibly even more silent (which is a bonus). Also maybe its a bit overkill for my setup. Its ratted for 600L (150 G) plus aquarium and mine will be roughly 219L (65G). Also Eheim parts can be sourced easily than fluval ones (at least here). 

But really the main reason that is holding me back is the 1 inch hoses and the fact it won't be easy to install Lil pipes without modification of the hoses. I just got an ADA 120P + twinstar 1200sa and would really like to keep the looks clean. Don't fancy introducing a 1inch filter intake unless I can somehow hide it in the scape. Also the Fx4 is on the larger side, taking more space on the living room cabinet, which is used for other stuff as well (its not an aquarium only cabinet).

However, the pump-driven drain/re-fill is very, very appealing.


----------



## psychofisho (Jul 21, 2018)

Congratulations, the ADA 120P is among the highest quality tank available pre-made.

But I think its a 58gal tank, not 65. The manufacturer used the outside dimensions to derive the 65gal volume, but if you subtract the glass, its 58gal. 

The 1" hose provides 9 times the flow capacity of a 5/8" hose, and allows for the unusually high gpm rates.

Buying an oversized filter, with a very powerful pump, and then reducing the hose size to a small fraction of its capacity is indeed counter-intuitive.
To avoid creating noise and pressure due to turning down the valves, one could instead plug the filter into a motor controller, but the device is not inexpensive, about $170-$200 usd.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

psychofisho said:


> The 1" hose provides 9 times the flow capacity of a 5/8" hose


Huh?


----------



## psychofisho (Jul 21, 2018)

OVT said:


> Huh?



Yeah, I thought that too. 


Take a look at a flow chart and tell me what flow difference you see between a 5/8" pipe, and a 1" pipe. 

I'm willing to accept whatever factor you arrive at, but the flow rate is definitely not increased by simply the same 2.56x increase in the sectional area of the pipe. 

Its way, way more.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

psychofisho said:


> Yeah, I thought that too.
> 
> 
> Take a look at a flow chart and tell me what flow difference you see between a 5/8" pipe, and a 1" pipe.
> ...



That doesn't sound right and nothing that I found shows that much. Maybe at some highest max effective pressure/rate through each but not at typical equal pressures/rates. e.g.: 

https://www.hy-techroofdrains.com/water-flow-through-a-pipe/











What are you looking at that gives that much?


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

Here's a chart from Beananimal over on ReefCentral. If anyone knows drain flow it's that guy.

Reef Central Online Community - View Single Post - How to size full siphon drains?

It's very dependent on head or distance of the drop. All of these are full siphon flows which makes a dramatic difference.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

psychofisho said:


> Yeah, I thought that too.
> 
> 
> Take a look at a flow chart and tell me what flow difference you see between a 5/8" pipe, and a 1" pipe.
> ...


Thanks, I looked at the charts and I am not seeing x9 difference between 1" and 5/8". The Cv formula is not that complicated either. What I am seeing is x1.5 to ~ x2 at max pressure.

Closer to home, comparing FX4 to, say, Eheim 2275, the GPH difference is < x2, even @ < x2 pump wattage.

If you could please go through the steps of how you got x9?


----------

